# Canon Rebel Xsi?



## thejosey (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey everybody! I don't currently own a DSLR yet and am looking to purchase my first one relatively soon. I'm not really brand loyal and have been cruising ebay and Craigslist for a bit. I ran across a Canon Rebel Xsi near me for $200 that comes with the kit lens and a UV filter. I was just curious if any of you had experience with this camera and knew of any major downfall to this model over others that may be in the same price range. I know it doesn't record video, which is a slight concern for me, but not necessarily a deal breaker. 

Thoughts?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 15, 2014)

thejosey said:


> Hey everybody! I don't currently own a DSLR yet and am looking to purchase my first one relatively soon. I'm not really brand loyal and have been cruising ebay and Craigslist for a bit. I ran across a Canon Rebel Xsi near me for $200 that comes with the kit lens and a UV filter. I was just curious if any of you had experience with this camera and knew of any major downfall to this model over others that may be in the same price range. I know it doesn't record video, which is a slight concern for me, but not necessarily a deal breaker.
> 
> Thoughts?



I've used the Xsi before. My sister owns one. As a matter of fact, it was the first one I ever used, and I liked it when I used it. The image quality was beyond anything I had used before, and although I know a camera doesn't make the photographer, it definitely made my photos look better immediately from old point and shoots and my phone. For $200, you can't really beat it.

Here's her Flickr with cob webs all over it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pocketasian/with/5073069537/


----------



## Braineack (Apr 15, 2014)

Wondering if you shouldn't increase the budget ever so slightly and go with a T3 or D3100 or even D3200.


----------



## RudyR1189 (Apr 15, 2014)

I say go for it. The xsi was my first camera as well. It's a great camera to learn on. Plus if you ever feel that the hobby is not for you, you can easily sell the camera for the same price. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 15, 2014)

I started on one and still have it. I'm with Braineack, for a few more bucks you could definitely get something more current and capable. I was never impressed with that camera.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 15, 2014)

The XSi was a good stepping stone for me. I hit some limits pretty fast (I tend to shoot in low-light, and nothing in that age/price is terribly good at high ISO), but the cost is low and it's a good introduction to DSLRs. 

As pointed out: there are some other good candidates in the price range as well.

I also agree with EIngerson. If you can expand your budget, there are some far more capable cameras a bit up the price-range. (T2i, T3i, D5100, D5200)


----------



## KmH (Apr 15, 2014)

$200 with the kit lens is a good price for a Canon Xsi. On Amazon.com the lowest price is $245.

The UV filter is essentially useless, and probably does more harm than good by making focus soft and contributing to lens flare.
There is a UV filter in the camera, right in front of the image sensor.

If brand is not an issue, in the same price range you might consider a Nikon D50.

If you can add to your budget the Nikon D3100 (used $325 - $350 with 18/55 mm lens), D3200 (used $350 - $375 with 18/55 mm lens), or a D90 (used about $375 - $400 body only).

Part of the deal with the Nikon cameras is that the "compact" Nikon cameras (D40, D40x, D60, D3xxx and D5xxx) can only auto focus using lenses that have an auto focus motor in the lens.
The compact Nikon's also lack a 2nd command wheel and a top LCD display all other Nikon DSLR cameras have.

The regular size Nikons like the D50, D70, D70x, D80, D90, and D7xxx have an AF motor and screw-drive system in the camera allowing the use of older Nikon auto focus lenses that do not have an AF motor in the lens.

Be that as it may the older Nikon lenses that do not have a focus motor in them are not necessary less expensive than the newer consumer grade lenses that do have a focus motor in them.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Wondering if you shouldn't increase the budget ever so slightly and go with a T3


 It's basically the same camera for twice the money (though unused)


----------



## goodguy (Apr 15, 2014)

Totally with Braineack, bump up the budget a bit and get the Nikon D3100 or if you can afford then the Nikon D3200
Even Canon T3i is a possibility.
Canon Xsi is an old, old, old camera and frankly I wouldn't pay more then 50$ for it but I wouldn't want a camera this old anyways no matter who the maker is.


----------

